# Paula in Pink--Lake St. Louis Dog Show



## Silkmalteselover (Apr 1, 2010)

:happy: :Happy_Dance: WOW, first of all I am very tired and hesitated to start this thread tonight but.. here goes. Paula in Pink and I travelled to Lake St. Louis Mo. this weekend for the St. Charles Mo Kennel Club show. The count was 3-2-0-0 which means 3 male dogs are entered, and 2 females, no specials (already champions in either sex were not entered). Paula was entered in 9 to 12 month old puppy class. There was only 1 point to be had by either sex if all showed up. Well all the males showed up and Paula in Pink was the only female, the other one must have needed a major ? and didn't come. So to get points I would have to get Best of Winners which automatically makes Best of Breed since there are no already champions entered. So Miss Paula won Best of Breed both days..so she now has 2 points toward her championship..:chili: Yippee.. so here are pictures. I didn't have anyone to take pictures or video ring side. So all pictures are before we go into ring and then when we were back with ribbons and then leaving show. Sorry I don't know how yet to put words by each picture.. So use your imagination.. she is getting sleepy before we go to ringside.. WAKE up Paula.. and then back with ribbons and finally mom stops trying to get me to perk up and I can go back to napping. Final pictures of us leaving .. She is wide awake and eager to see all the other kinds of dogs. I was also excited to meet a new person to Maltese from the St. Louis area.


----------



## myfairlacy (Dec 28, 2007)

She's beautiful! Congratulations! We have our very first show this weekend and I can't wait!


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

Congratulations!! Paula in Pink is beautiful!!


----------



## cyndrae (Aug 30, 2009)

Congrats, she is adorable.


----------



## Dora's Mom (Nov 7, 2009)

Aww the one of her asleep by her ribbons is just too cute! (And thank you for explaining the stuff like specials, sometimes I get lost with lots of show talk). Congratulations!!!


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

Oh my gosh Jeanne, I am soooo happy for you!!!!

CONGRATS!

What a gorgeous girl she is!


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

Congratulations to you & Miss Paula! She looks beautiful in her photos, I love her bow...a little glitzy, but not over the top, still very classy.  Congrats!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Jeanne :cheer: Congratulations to you and Paula in Pink. :chili::chili: How terrific. She's absolutely beautiful and i love the shot with her ribbons the best. A beautiful bow on her as well. You should be very proud. I know we'll hear more good things about her. :thumbsup:


----------



## MaryH (Mar 7, 2006)

Congratulations, Jeanne! What a great weekend for you and Paula. I get goosebumps just seeing pictures of her. She is as lovely as her namesake who I still think of often. I'm so happy for you that you have such a wonderful remembrance ... Paula's heart beats on in your little Paula.


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

She looks lovely and very sleepy. lol

Congrats to little Paula!


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

Beautiful girl! **impressed**


----------



## yeagerbum (Apr 20, 2010)

Paula is beautiful! :wub: her coat is just perfect!


----------



## heartmadeforyou (May 16, 2009)

What a beautiful example of our lovely breed!


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

Oh what a little beauty she is. :heart: congratulations :cheer:


----------



## CloudClan (Jan 31, 2007)

Awww huge congrats. She is simply lovely. :wub2:


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Paula in Pink is a beauty---huge congratulations to both of you Jeanne! 
She looks calm & collected also. Love it that you won!


----------



## Orla (Jul 5, 2009)

Massive congrats!!

She is gorgeous - I am so looking forward to following the rest of her show career!


----------



## yorkieville (May 9, 2005)

Congratulations! :aktion033:

Oh my, Paula is absolutely stunning!

I love her sleepy pictures, too.

Sheila


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

Jeanne-I love her!!! She is gorgeous! Congrats!!!:wub:


----------



## chiarasdad (Dec 13, 2008)

Congratulations!!!


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

WOW!!! CONGRATULATIONS!!!! :aktion033::aktion033::aktion033:

I don't know how I missed it that her name is "Paula _in Pink_" .. I thought it was just _Paula _and in the other thread when someone said they loved Paula in Pink I kept going back to your pictures wondering why I cannot see the one with her wearing pink!!! :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Woohoo!!!!! :chili::aktion033: Way to go!!! Congratulations!!!!!


----------



## missiek (Jan 2, 2010)

Congratulations!!! She is so gorgeous!!!!! You are doing a great job!


----------



## Silkmalteselover (Apr 1, 2010)

Thank you all for your precious compliments :blush: 


Snowbody said:


> Jeanne :cheer: Congratulations to you and Paula in Pink. :chili::chili: How terrific. She's absolutely beautiful and i love the shot with her ribbons the best. A beautiful bow on her as well. You should be very proud. I know we'll hear more good things about her. :thumbsup:


 Susan Thank you , thank you.. and I hope she does continue to do well. The real proof will come when she competes against other females. I am excited to be back in the ring, it has been a long time. 



MaryH said:


> Congratulations, Jeanne! What a great weekend for you and Paula. I get goosebumps just seeing pictures of her. She is as lovely as her namesake who I still think of often. I'm so happy for you that you have such a wonderful remembrance ... Paula's heart beats on in your little Paula.


 Mary YES... yes :wub: I am so glad I named her after her ? grandmomma Paula Frank.



edelweiss said:


> Paula in Pink is a beauty---huge congratulations to both of you Jeanne!
> She looks calm & collected also. Love it that you won!


 Sandi Thank you thank you... Well she knows when to be calm but she also is WILD :w00t: WILD to introduce herself to other dogs no matter the size. I am so excited about her personality.. no fear just flat out confident. 



k/c mom said:


> WOW!!! CONGRATULATIONS!!!! :aktion033::aktion033::aktion033:
> 
> I don't know how I missed it that her name is "Paula _in Pink_" .. I thought it was just _Paula _and in the other thread when someone said they loved Paula in Pink I kept going back to your pictures wondering why I cannot see the one with her wearing pink!!! :HistericalSmiley:


 Sher Here is hopefully quick story behind the name. My traveling companion in the dog show world Paula Frank(Mystic Maltese ) was VERY bold kind of like a extreme proud momma with her dogs. Paula Frank left this earth almost 2 years ago after a hard fought battle with cancer. She went to shows when Drs. said NO. She was one determined person.. Paula in Pink's dam Ch. Naysmith Electrique Mystic's Solo finished by Paula Frank right before the Maltese Specialty in New Jersey. Solo may not have been as ? mature a champion as the others entered there but Paula Frank was going to "move Solo up" into the champion class. The day of the show Paula tried on a bright pink outfit.. and asked me it I thought it was OK to wear.. I may not have been a good friend.. I didn't say what I was really thinking "BRIGHT PINK :w00t:" in the once a year show where everybody is wearing normally BLACK to accentuate the white dogs.. And because of Paula's medications she fluctuated in her weight.. and ? I don't remember what I did comment. She would do what she wanted anyway.. she was a bold soul.. Solo is beautiful and Paula was proud to show her at this Specialty.. Pink outfit and all. I know Paula Frank would be proud of my guts to name her Solo's daughter "Paula in Pink" in remembrance of that fun weekend. I own the sire Ch. Spunsilk He's Simply Irresistible and my friend Helen P. owns Solo.. I got to whelp the litter so Paula in Pink has lived in my home since birth. I am in love with my Paula in Pink..:wub:


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Silkmalteselover said:


> Sher Here is hopefully quick story behind the name. My traveling companion in the dog show world Paula Frank(Mystic Maltese ) was VERY bold kind of like a extreme proud momma with her dogs. Paula Frank left this earth almost 2 years ago after a hard fought battle with cancer. She went to shows when Drs. said NO. She was one determined person.. Paula in Pink's dam Ch. Naysmith Electrique Mystic's Solo finished by Paula Frank right before the Maltese Specialty in New Jersey. Solo may not have been as ? mature a champion as the others entered there but Paula Frank was going to "move Solo up" into the champion class. The day of the show Paula tried on a bright pink outfit.. and asked me it I thought it was OK to wear.. I may not have been a good friend.. I didn't say what I was really thinking "BRIGHT PINK :w00t:" in the once a year show where everybody is wearing normally BLACK to accentuate the white dogs.. And because of Paula's medications she fluctuated in her weight.. and ? I don't remember what I did comment. She would do what she wanted anyway.. she was a bold soul.. Solo is beautiful and Paula was proud to show her at this Specialty.. Pink outfit and all. I know Paula Frank would be proud of my guts to name her Solo's daughter "Paula in Pink" in remembrance of that fun weekend. I own the sire Ch. Spunsilk He's Simply Irresistible and my friend Helen P. owns Solo.. I got to whelp the litter so Paula in Pink has lived in my home since birth. I am in love with my Paula in Pink..:wub:


Ohhhh, wow, what an amazing story of how she got her name. It brought tears to my eyes. I am so sorry for the loss of your friend, Paula. I can see that Paula in Pink is indeed such a special little girl to you and I'm so happy to see that she is doing so well in the ring.


----------



## missiek (Jan 2, 2010)

What a sweet story and a great tribute to your friend!!!  Thank you for sharing that...it touched my heart!


----------



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

she is beautiful , such a pretty face and a lovely coat !


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Jeanne,:aktion033::chili: I am soooo excited for you and beautiful Paula, she is a:good post - perfect I love little Paula's pictures:wub: especially sleeping, sooooo precious:smootch::tender: I would have loved to be there, I could have taken the pictures


----------



## Maltsnme (Feb 7, 2009)

*Paula and Jeanne, WAY to go!!!*

Jeanne, I am THRILLED for you!!! way to go!!!! and second, she is simply gorgeous!!! 

HUGE congratulations!!!


----------



## bonsmom (Feb 22, 2010)

Jeanne,
I am so happy for you! Paula in heaven must be smiling when she looks on this gorgeous girl of yours! Congratulations!


----------



## myfairlacy (Dec 28, 2007)

I just heard that London's breeder's Yorkie won WD for a 4 point major one day there in Missouri! Sounds like it was a good show


----------



## Johita (Jul 10, 2009)

WOW Paula is beautiful!!! I esp. love the 3rd pic where her eyes are the most opened and she's looking straight at the camera, oh and that pic where she is finally asleep is so precious! Congrats to you and Paula!


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

Congratulations.....What a gorgeous girl!!! That coat is to die for.....I am so very happy for YOU!!!!:chili: :chili: :chili: :chili::chili:


----------



## Tina (Aug 6, 2006)

She is beautiful, Jeanne!!! Congratulations on your points.:chili:


----------



## Furbaby's Mommie (Jul 10, 2004)

Thank you for the lovely story. Your Paula in Pink is very lovely!


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

Paula in Pink is just gorgeous!!!!:wub2: Congratulations on your wins!! :chili::chili:


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

Congratulations, your Paula is beautiful and what a great tribute to you friend.


----------



## Silkmalteselover (Apr 1, 2010)

:wub: Thank you all for all the kind compliments.. I hope to find some double bows with black and pink in them since she will be in 12-18 month for awhile now and no more puppy bows. I will keep all you precious SMer's posted with her show career.


----------

